# Found beautiful white pigeon -- please help!



## chsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw your website on-line and thought you might be able to help identify this pigeon that showed up about a week ago in our back yard. We are unable to catch it – but I have a pretty good close-up of the band on the leg. It is a yellow metal band, and it has the numbers 2004 and 14. I am still trying to get a picture from a different angle so we can see the rest. 

I have attached three pictures – one is a close-up of the band and the others are just pictures of the pigeon. Ay help you can provide us with is greatly appreciated – we are animal lovers and want to help someone find their lost bird if at all possible. By the way – we live in Knightstown, IN, around 35 east of Indianapolis.



Thank you,
Cassandra Steele
PC Remedies
www.pc-remedies.net
[email protected]
765-345-2709


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a beautiful, but lost, white homing pigeon. And the left wing is hanging a tad low in both pictures. If you can get some safflower seeds (they're white), you might be able to lure him into a box trap (box propped on a stick with a string you can pull the stick away with). Actually, you don't have to have safflower seeds to do that--you just can't spread the seeds as far as you have. He probably needs to be caught and given a good look on that wing.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*There seems to be a run on White Pigeons the last few days...*

This is the third one in two days.
The other two have been caught and I have one of them.
The other folks, as per Lovebirds suggestion, placed a animal kennel in theri yard and put seed inside. They gave the bird a day or so to get used to eating form the kennel and then they were able to close the door and secure the bird.
I will send Lovebird a message and see if she will advise you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Cassandra, welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for your concern for this pigeon. The bird is a lost white racing homer, a 2004 bird from what I can see on the band. Can you catch the pigeon? You can house it temporarily in a large box or tub with screen over the top or a dog crate. It's vulnerable to predators outside alone and is probably tired, hungry and thirsty. White homers, as you may know, are often released at ceremonies such as weddings and funerals. This one probably lost its way. We may be able to trace the owner but we'll need all the numbers and letters from the band. 

-Cathy


----------



## chsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thank you so m for the advice!*

Wow-you guys are awesome. We are going out there now to place a huge dog carrier outside with seed leading up to it and in it and let it for at least a day or two get used to going on there and then we will get he/she closed in there and ry to read all of the numbers off the band.

Thank you to everyone who replied so quickly to this post. I will post back as soon as we have it captured and hopefully will be able to get all of the numbers from the band.

Thanks again so much to all of you!!

Cassandra


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

He's a beauty and he's very lucky to have crossed paths with you. I don't know a lot about racers, but I think this is how it works: The 2004 is the year when he was registered, so your friend is 4 years old. The larger numbers are the pigeon's own official registration number. There should also be a number which identifies the racing club and an indication of the place/country of origin.
Good luck, Cassandra!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm thinking that this is probably a white dove release business owned pigeon. I THINK the band may have just the letter "I" as it's "club" indentification, which isn't actually a club but a stock band that is sold by the Foy's. Of course, this is all speculation on my part. The bird needs to be captured and all the band info obtained to know for sure. If I'm right, the band would say
AU 2004 I 11##
There is one white dove release business in your area. http://whitedovesociety.org/states/IN-IO.htm#Indiana
Once you've caught the bird, let us know what info is on the band and we can tell you better who to contact and what to do.


----------



## chsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, as soon as we catch it I will post the band information right away. Thanks to all of you again!

Cassandra


----------



## chsteele (Jul 5, 2008)

*Will this type of trap work -- or too close to the house?*

Hi everyone-

We put a little pigeon trap out for the pigeon and she did come up to it once but we weren't ready and didn't get her. We have the wire going into the house from the patio and pull the wire as soon as she ges under it. Does it look like we have this laid out right for this to work? Thnks again for all of your help!

Cassandra


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It will work but how will you get the bird out without it escaping? Do you have a place ready to put the bird once caught and out of the container?
LOL...I just realized the cat must be wondering what the heck you're up to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> It will work but how will you get the bird out without it escaping? Do you have a place ready to put the bird once caught and out of the container?
> LOL...I just realized the cat must be wondering what the heck you're up to.


Once the bird is under the can, then slide a piece of stiff cardboard under the can to become a solid bottom. Good point about where to remove the bird however .. best in a small, confined area like a bathroom (toilet lid down, please )

Terry


----------

